# TruePeptides.com pulling advertising from Internet, site taken down



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2010)

*TruePeptides.com pulling advertising from Internet, site taken down *
_by Anthony Roberts_

TruePeptides.com is under the impression that their business is being watched by the Feds, and as a result, have opted to pull their banners and advertising off numerous sites, and have taken their website down as well. I don’t know if they’ve been arrested or busted, but with the PurePeptides.com bust being within the last half year, and with them advertising on many of the same sites, it’s certainly possible.

They seem to have been using a bi-state business model, involving both New Jersey and Florida. The recently busted peptide site, PurePeptides.com was similarly owned by a man who had lived in both of those states. I am currently unsure if they were connected in any way other than these coincidences, but it seems likely that they were/are.

*Source*


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 31, 2010)

Robert said:


> *TruePeptides.com pulling advertising from Internet, site taken down *
> 
> TruePeptides.com is under the impression that their business is being watched by the Feds, and as a result, have opted to pull their banners and advertising off numerous sites, and have taken their website down as well. I don’t know if they’ve been arrested or busted, but with the PurePeptides.com bust being within the last half year, and with them advertising on many of the same sites, it’s certainly possible.
> 
> ...


Hey Robert I know its speculation at this point but what do you suppose they were busted 4? I'd only been to their since a couple times but I dont remember seeing anything that was scheduled


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Hey Robert I know its speculation at this point but what do you suppose they were busted 4? I'd only been to their since a couple times but I dont remember seeing anything that was scheduled



Yeah, like Jcar said, I don't recall anything they carried that was not allowed for research purposes. Unless they clearly or openly express that they are actually for human use, by giving some type of instructions or dosing, or what ever that might be suggestive of human usage.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Hey Robert I know its speculation at this point but what do you suppose they were busted 4? I'd only been to their since a couple times but I dont remember seeing anything that was scheduled



not really sure, I don't think they were busted (yet), Purepeptides.com was though.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 31, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:
			
		

> Yeah, like Jcar said, I don't recall anything they carried that was not allowed for research purposes. Unless they clearly or openly express that they are actually for human use, by giving some type of instructions or dosing, or what ever that might be suggestive of human usage.



I doubt it has anything to do with directions for human use. I couldn't get them tell me if something was oral or injectable.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Purepeptides was busted? I did not know that. There is still a website up and running, purepeptides.com  

Never mind, it is purepeptide.com without the "s" that is still up. 

Why did purepeptides get busted? What were they doing?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Purepeptides was busted? I did not know that. There is still a website up and running, purepeptides.com
> 
> Never mind, it is purepeptide.com without the "s" that is still up.
> 
> Why did purepeptides get busted? What were they doing?



I guess because it's such a grey area and the feds are bored.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Were they carrying any controlled products, or questionably products, like HCG or anything?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 31, 2010)

They don't have to. The peptides are not approved by the FDA and legally can't be sold. They may not be illegal...yet, but it is still a very grey area like Rob said.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2010)

I imagine it would not take much of an investigation to see that research labs are not their customers...


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

dg806 said:


> They don't have to. The peptides are not approved by the FDA and legally can't be sold. They may not be illegal...yet, but it is still a very grey area like Rob said.



Not so, they legally can be sold for research purposes, though for in vitro only.


----------



## twarrior (Mar 31, 2010)

We have illegals strolling over the borders by the hundreds and millions of dollars a month of illegal drugs entering the country from every border and our illustrious police, FBI, CIA and every other alphabet soup agency is out chasing after non-violent law abiding citizens and their businesses.  It's no wonder there are so many external and internal fruitcakes trying to blow up a train , plane or automobile or federal building.  No one's paying attention where it needs to be.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2010)

twarrior said:


> We have illegals strolling over the borders by the hundreds and millions of dollars a month of illegal drugs entering the country from every border and our illustrious police, FBI, CIA and every other alphabet soup agency is out chasing after non-violent law abiding citizens and their businesses.  It's no wonder there are so many external and internal fruitcakes trying to blow up a train , plane or automobile or federal building.  No one's paying attention where it needs to be.



amen.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 31, 2010)

twarrior said:


> We have illegals strolling over the borders by the hundreds and millions of dollars a month of illegal drugs entering the country from every border and our illustrious police, FBI, CIA and every other alphabet soup agency is out chasing after non-violent law abiding citizens and their businesses. It's no wonder there are so many external and internal fruitcakes trying to blow up a train , plane or automobile or federal building. No one's paying attention where it needs to be.


 Yes well put


----------



## ZECH (Apr 1, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Not so, they legally can be sold for research purposes, though for in vitro only.



That is a loophole and exactly why they are getting busted. How many research chem sites have been busted? ALOT
Research purposes is just a term the company uses. Does not make it right.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2010)

another one "down for maintenance": www.PeptidesDirect.com


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

Uh yeah and I havent got a delivery confirmation e-mail from cem for like 3 days uh oh I'm a bit worried


----------



## CEM Store (Apr 1, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Uh yeah and I havent got a delivery confirmation e-mail from cem for like 3 days uh oh I'm a bit worried




shoot me a PM


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

Its cool as long as you guys are still there I can wait you guys are good by me was just worried ya might of got caught in the crossfire


----------



## toothache (Apr 1, 2010)

There's a lot of factors we don't know about.  These peptide companies may have been delinquent with taxes or just they could not afford to keep going.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2010)

ResearchPeptides.com is now down as well, that makes 4 sites.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 8, 2010)

dg806 said:


> They don't have to. The peptides are not approved by the FDA and legally can't be sold. They may not be illegal...yet, but it is still a very grey area like Rob said.



Exactly, things like IGF-LR3 are patented chemicals. It may not be coke but its still not really legal to sell someone elses work, same goes for viagra and so on.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2010)

Robert said:


> ResearchPeptides.com is now down as well, that makes 4 sites.


 Why are we not hearing the reason??? If this was a bust it would be all over the boards.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Why are we not hearing the reason??? If this was a bust it would be all over the boards.



not sure, but its 4 sites down now.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2010)

They must be voluntarily closing shop under pressure from some agency.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> They must be voluntarily closing shop under pressure from some agency.



maybe the FDA/DEA sent out warning letters to all of these sites?


----------



## Built (Apr 8, 2010)

Weird question, but I have ADHD so humour me: why can't research chem sites sell tablets - why are all the chems liquids?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2010)

Built said:


> Weird question, but I have ADHD so humour me: why can't research chem sites sell tablets - why are all the chems liquids?



because you cannot home brew tablets, it takes special equipment, where as they can get the raws from China and brew the crap at home into liquids.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 8, 2010)

Tab presses cost a lot of money, caps are much cheaper (liquid is faster to make, no labor hardly).

I think though it made it look more like a research item, caps obviously aren't meant for rats. Good question for Rick Collins.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Tab presses cost a lot of money, caps are much cheaper (liquid is faster to make, no labor hardly).
> 
> I think though it made it look more like a research item, caps obviously aren't meant for rats. Good question for Rick Collins.


 Rick Collins is clueless in this area. I personally know he advised a research chem site owner for 45 minutes and basically blew smoke the whole consulting session. Complete waste of money because there are zero court cases for comparison in this area. He was unable to say even if the sites are legal or not.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 9, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Rick Collins is clueless in this area. I personally know he advised a research chem site owner for 45 minutes and basically blew smoke the whole consulting session. Complete waste of money because there are zero court cases for comparison in this area. He was unable to say even if the sites are legal or not.



Probably because he knew there was nothing he could defend it on.


----------



## awhites1 (Apr 9, 2010)

You don't need that stuff anyways. Eat clean, sleep, and work out right?


----------

